# Bentyl - Does it help with gas?



## troublingtummy (Mar 12, 2009)

I was recently prescribed Bentyl for my stomach cramps along with Lexapro for my anxiety/stress. I haven't taken the Bentyl yet as I only need to take it when I feel the cramps coming on. I am wondering if it also helps with gas as well since I've been having a ton of gas lately.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Bentyl (Dicylomine) is not an anti-gas med., so no it won't slow the production of gas, that has more to do with your diet and intestinal flora. Some people think it helps in passing it though. Relaxing some of the intestinal cramps, so gas can pass more freely.


----------

